# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل ردیف 25 ثبت نام کنکور (اقلیت های مذهبی)

## eros64

سلام دوستان ردیف 25 قسمت اقلیت های مذهبی واسه ما که مسلمانیم هیچکدام بزنیم یا خالی بذاریم؟ من زدم هیچکدام ولی رفیقم خالی گذاشته بود ایراد نگرفت . سالهای قبل هیچکدام در کار نبود

----------


## RealMohsen

سلام گرامی . 
هیچکدام رو بزنید . مشکلی نداره .

----------


## lily7

از این بخش بهتره رد بشین و هیچ گزینه ای رو انتخاب نکنید.

----------


## meyc93

سلطان این ردیف خودمم :Yahoo (4): 

منم خالی گذاشتمش ثبت نامم تکمیل شد،بعد رفتم تو ویرایش دیدم سیستم خودش هیچکدامو انتخاب کرده...

----------

